# knee pain



## alecstilleyedye (1 Oct 2007)

was left in agony on the last five miles of a 45 mile club run. inside of knee was very painful whenever going uphill and subsequently going up/down stairs.

is still there, but much less painful. anyone know what the problem might be and how i can get rid of it?


----------



## bonj2 (1 Oct 2007)

go to a physio. doctors do bugger all. Only advantage in going to a doctor is to avoid paying physio fees, but you do have to wait.


----------



## slow down (1 Oct 2007)

It may be down to incorrect saddle height/position?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (1 Oct 2007)

slow down said:


> It may be down to incorrect saddle height/position?



i wondered that, but as i hadn't changed seat position, pedals, shoes or anything like that i don't think it's likely to be the case.

bonj's advice sounds useful


----------



## littlered (1 Oct 2007)

Have you tried resting it?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (1 Oct 2007)

littlered said:


> Have you tried resting it?



other than a gentle walk yesterday and an equally gentle 5 mile commute this morning, i've kept it fairly rested. feels better now, and if it's ok for the return leg (which is uphill) i'll probably leave it at that, unless it happens again too soon.


----------



## cannondale boy (1 Oct 2007)

I agree with bonj...doctors will just recommend pain killers, and you will have to wait several weeks for a physio through the NHS. I have at present got knee pain, and have had it for 3 months now. It's getting better now, but i think you might of pulled a ligament or two. 
Best course of action is not to do any cycling, especially if you feel pain while doing it. Walking does no harm as long as you wear comfortable shoes (trainers). Take pills such as glucosmine with chondroitin and celadrin. I've been taking celadrin for about a week and the pain has reduced a lot. Not a 100% but i when i will be i will be back on that bike in a flash. Best thing to do is not to aggravate the knee(s) you'll do long term damage if you do.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (1 Oct 2007)

it feels fine now. not so much of a twinge, even though my commute was uphill and into the wind all the way home. next hint of it and i will try the celadrin stuff and get on the list for a physio.

thanks peeps.


----------



## Hugo15 (1 Oct 2007)

Lots of people recommend a little book called Treat your own Knees by Jim Johnson. I recently got a copy from WH Smiths via the net (Amazon price is +£60 for a £9 book!?).

http://www.whsmith.co.uk/whs/go.asp?ISBN=0897934229&DB=220&Menu=Books

Right off to do my exercises now.


----------



## Maz (3 Oct 2007)

Have you got tendonitis? Does your knee creak like a strap of leather? Does it look slightly swollen compared to the good knee?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (3 Oct 2007)

Maz said:


> Have you got tendonitis? Does your knee creak like a strap of leather? Does it look slightly swollen compared to the good knee?



no, fortunately


----------



## Maz (3 Oct 2007)

alecstilleyedye said:


> no, fortunately


Good. I had it. It's not nice.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (3 Oct 2007)




----------

